# Inquiry on locomotives



## Hendri (Aug 15, 2012)

Good day. 


I am new to this and would appreciate it if you can improve my knowledge on the following brand names (LGB, USA, Bachmann, Aristo, AML) of locomotives in the following categories : Weatherproofing, Safety, Audio, Mobility, Power, Cost, Insulation, Maintenance and warranty. If it is possible can you inform me on which of the brand names has performed the best in any of these categories and which one you would personally choose to buy ? I am looking for an electric powered locomotive, scaled 1:29 for my garden.


Thank you for your time and comments.


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

while 1:22.5 

if i read your implicit concerns 
i would not hesitate to recommend LGB, especially older german made 
they are headache free, high quality and robust, weather resistent in the highest 
(these are my priorities-i can but loathe having to repair and re-work something i simply want to run, like a child 
obviously buy one, if you can, german made-and since likely to be previously owned, buy one with little or no use 

this can sometimes be reliably determined by looking at the wheels and pick up skates for signs of abrasion 

if youre really strict on 1:29, LGB isnt going to meet your needs, as there is a noticeable difference in scale-less so with 1:24 

LGB is very very high quality in terms on materials and motors 

if you wish to buy used find a reputable second hand dealer-such as watts trains-im certain there are others, but this in one i have dealt with for decades and never ever been disappointed


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Please continue this discussion  on this thread  to avoid multiple threads about the same subject. 

Later, 

K


----------

